# [Love is the key] Here is how I used DP/DR for my benefit



## Loveisthekey (Nov 18, 2013)

*THANK YOU DP/DR*​
This is just one way I used DP/DR to actually help me, and yes, besides from being something horrible, it can be and is something that you can benefit from. I don't say that this will work for everyone, as cases of DP/DR may differ, but I truly hope that there is at least a few persons that might find this method useful.

As far as I remember myself, I have always been a shy person and social anxiety has accompanied me more or less my whole life. When the DP/DR reached its peak, one of the most oppressive feealso made me feel less scared and worry less of the things that happened with me in my life. For instance, giving a presentation at school, talking to certain people, doing things that used to get me extremely anxious and avoid, if possible. If I stood infront of thirty people and felt as there wasn't anyone in the room or there was a thick glass between me and them, then why the hell wouldn't I just do my thing and not worry about it? It doesn't feel real anyway. And thus, step by step, using this feeling of numbness as a tool to not worry about anything, I leaned into life as never before. I could talk to people about any subject, no matter how awkward they might be, because I didn't feel shame or anything. By doing this, I tremendously improved my social life and built confidence and self-esteem. After a while, I didn't even have to think about it, it just became a part of my way of living and ironically, drawn me out of DP.

I still remember myself reading posts that said I must look the DP in the eye, show that I don't give a fuck, that it has no power over me etc. It was true, but at first, I didn't really see how to actually do these things. Fortunately, I found my way of ''looking DP in the eye'' - it was by making it my partner and using one of its most horrible symptoms as a benefactor.

There are still some more ways I used DP/DR to work for my benefit, but I will post them next time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

I can totally relate. I gave the best presentation in my class while severely dp'd. I had zero fear. I have started conversations with random people and gotten a few phone numbers too


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats, I've unfortunately have had more troubles with anxiety than DP.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

So you're recovered from both DR/DP and social anxiety?

Maan,I'm really a social anxious person,I avoid looking into people eyes,avoid saying hi,my hands sweat talking to girls,and I know it's because I have low self-esteem and care about what people think a loot,I seek approvation.

I really need to turn on the "fuck everything" mindset on me.


----------



## Loveisthekey (Nov 18, 2013)

Victor Ouriques said:


> So you're recovered from both DR/DP and social anxiety?
> Maan,I'm really a social anxious person,I avoid looking into people eyes,avoid saying hi,my hands sweat talking to girls,and I know it's because I have low self-esteem and care about what people think a loot,I seek approvation.
> I really need to turn on the "fuck everything" mindset on me.


I am fully recovered from DP, and only feel a little DR when falling asleep or after watching some deep movies or playing video games for a very long time. Talking about social anxiety, about 70% of it is gone, I am much more confident and don't care too much about what others think, but I had to work on it. What helped me was this method I described in this post plus a book by Brene Brown - Gifts of imperfection. Good luck.


----------



## Myrodine (Jul 28, 2014)

Well you are quite lucky  For me is the exact opposite who happend. I use to be truly confident and now I'm completely shy when I speak to people because I don't feel the confidence I use to have before dp. I guess everyone is different^^


----------

